# Looking for help - Multiple 500 points armies for beginners



## Caratacos

I work at a youth center, and there I teach kids 10-12 years of age how to play Warhammer 40K. So far we have had two large armies, one Space Marine, and one Ork.

I am about to take it to another level, and my plan is to buy all basic codices and to build one 500-point army from each faction apart from Space Marines and Orks.

Adeptus Mechanicus
Chaos Space Marines
Eldar
Tyranid
Adepta Sororitas
Grey Knights
Imperial Guard
Chaos Daemon
Dark Eldar
Tau 
Necron

And I would like some help to create 500 points armies from each faction, and I want them to be fairly blanced and fun to play... or something. And I want them to be 1 HQ and two Troops minimum (battle-forged).


----------



## Squire

Sounds like a fun idea. I'll put a couple of suggestions forward for tyranids that I believe will be appropriate for the environment you're going for.

Carnifex List

Tyranid prime with lash whip and bonesword, deathspitter, toxin sacs 160
20 Termagants 80
3 Warriors with barbed strangler and 2 deathspitters 110
Carnifex with devourers and crushing claws 150 [500]

Requires: Tyranid Warriors x2, Termagants x2, Carnifex

Notes: Prime joins the termagants to make two sources of synapse. Decent anti infantry shooting from everything. The carnifex only has one set of devourers because you only get one set in the box, but crushing claws are an okay option to pair with them to make it a solid all rounder that can hurt most things via shooting and everything via combat.

Hive tyrant List

Hive Tyrant with stranglethorn cannon and scything talons 180
3 warriors with barbed strangler x1, rending claws x3 115
10 Termagants 40
3 Hive guard 165 [500]

Requires: Hive Tyrant, Tyranid Warriors, Termagants, Hive Guard

Notes: Good synapse coverage from the tyrant and warriors. Psychic support from the hive tyrant. Decent anti armour shooting from the hive guard and the rending claw warriors and hive tyrant can also be effective against armour in combat.

_I prefer the hive tyrant list because other than the termagants every unit can interact with armour, where the first list only has the carnifex. _


----------



## Caratacos

Thank you very much Squire. I must apologize for the late response, but a lot of other stuff, concerning teenagers at my youth centre has taken all energy, so this project was put aside.

But now I will take it up again, and will hopefully see it through.

Once again, thank you


----------



## darkreever

I'd love to get in on helping this, expect to see lists from me within the day.


----------



## darkreever

Astra Militarum

HQ:
Company command squad
Heavy flamer, 2x plasmagun
Chimera
155

Troops:
Infantry platoon
Platoon command squad
Autocannon, 2x grenade launcher
50

Infantry squad
Autocannon, grenade launcher
65

Infantry squad
Autocannon, grenade launcher
65

Veteran squad
Heavy flamer, 2x meltagun, grenadiers
Chimera
160

Total: 500/500

A fair number of bodies backed up by a pair of vehicles. Should be a pretty good starter list, getting players used to weight of fire, the importance of cover, transports, orders, and combining infantry squads.


Necrons

HQ:
Cryptek
65

Troops:
Immortals
Gauss blasters
85

Warriors
130

Fast Attack:
Destroyer squadron
3x Destroyers
120

Heavy Support:
Canoptek spyders
2x Spyders
100

Total: 500/500

Tougher than guardsmen, and with the ability to flank opponents, take punishment and keep going, and create additional units. The cryptek joins up with the warriors to make them more survivable while the spyders create scarab swarms.

This one features higher toughness, introduces to the concept of feel no pain (through reanimation protocols), monstrous creatures, jetbikes, and swarms.


Chaos Space Marines

HQ:
Chaos lord
Bike, aura of dark glory, powerfist, lightning claw
140

Troops:
Chaos marine squad
5x Additional marines, 2x flamers, power weapon (champ)
Rhino
200

Cultists
10x Additional cultists, 2x heavy stubber
100

Fast Attack:
Spawn
2x Spawn
60

Total: 500/500

This one focuses on getting in close and engaging more in close combat than shooting. The lord joins up with the spawn and can either hit infantry or vehicles thanks to his weapon combo.

With this one you would be able to learn the strengths and weaknesses of light/heavy infantry, the role a transport vehicle can play as a transport, a shield, and a roadblock. Then there is the lord with his ability to go after targets based on need while the spawn act as shieldwalls.


----------



## Moriouce

Eldar

HQ 
Farseer with signing Spear

Troops
10 Guardians with Brightlance platform
4 Windriders with tl catapults

Fast 
5 Warp spiders

Heavy 
War Walker 2 Scatterlasers 
War Walker 2 scatterlasers

An army to test some psychic powers and to use deepstriking to get rear armour. 

Have fun!


----------

